# Two TV's on one Receiver?



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, I'm VERY confused. So as to keep this short, let me just say I was talking with a Tech Rep at Direct TV this morning about a remote control issue. Somehow the conversation changed to the Genie in my Family Room. I told her that I had two TV's hooked up to my Genie, and she indicated that it was "illegal". She said not to tell her that. Well, being blonde, I persued it because I could not understand what could possibly be ILLEGAL about my arrangement.

I have one Genie with two OUT TO TV's. My 65" Panasonic Plasma uses the HDMI out and my smaller Samsung LED uses the Component (or whatever it's called). I have this configuration because my plasma uses a lot of electricity and being home and disabled my electric bill went sky high because I have the TV on from 6 AM to 10 PM. 

So last year I purchased the smaller LED TV which I only watch during the day for news or other stuff. This has helped with my electric bill. Then towards evening I turn off my LED and turn on my plasma.

Why would it be ILLEGAL for me to use my Genie (or any receiver) to support two TV's (both mounted on the wall and very near each other in the same room)???? I mean it's the same programming, etc. when they're both on. 

P.S. She said one other thing that concerned me. She said if ever an HDMI connection failed, I would HAVE to use the component connection. She said Direct TV will not change out a receiver due to an HDMI failure. Does that work for 3D and isn't that of lesser quality for HD viewing? If the component connection is lesser I would probably quit Direct TV after 15 years of service. I mean I'm not sure what to think of both of these statements.

P.P.S Now if because of what I posted here I'm in some kind of trouble, I guess I'll be forced to switch to Dish (unwillingly).


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

It's not illegal to connect the hdmi and component at the same time, many do it. As to the other issue, I have heard many say that they had an issue with the hdmi connection and Directv wouldn't replace the unit since the component still worked fine. The solution is to tell the csr that the unit won't power up at all. Then it will be replaced.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nothing illegal about what you are doing. You are simply choosing which one to watch.
Lots of people run 2 at a time, one in a room and another one in another room.

Component ( Red, Blue and Green for Video and Red and White for Audio ) transmits 1080i but will not do the 1080p. If you are not doing PPV movies you have nothing to worry about using component. I have one of my 3 systems hooked up this way.
I am doing something similar to you. I watch the stock market all day. I do not need my AVR and 5 speakers and 2 sub woofers running to do that.
using the component cables allows me to use the TV speakers. I also have an optical cable ran to my AVR . I use a separate remote programmed to control the DTV receiver and the AVR receiver when I want to use those. This saves electricity also . One by not using it for those items and two by not generating heat that has to be then cooled by the AC unit in the house.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

That's funny! Not illegal for sure. DirecTV would rather you pay for a box of some sort or another for each TV but that doesn't make it illegal in any sense of the law. I also run 2 TVs off of one of HR24s.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, so not "illegal" or against their policies. I knew that didn't sound right, although she insisted. BUT, why would DTV "force" one (if their HDMI failed) to use the component if it only receives 1080i? I mean, does that mean you cannot buy 1080P (Blu-Ray quality) movies from them? Also, I thought the component cable setup was (even though it can get 1080i) was not as GOOD a High Def picture/audio as component.

Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Janice805 said:


> OK, so not "illegal" or against their policies. I knew that didn't sound right, although she insisted. BUT, why would DTV "force" one (if their HDMI failed) to use the component if it only receives 1080i? I mean, does that mean you cannot buy 1080P (Blu-Ray quality) movies from them? Also, I thought the component cable setup was (even though it can get 1080i) was not as GOOD a High Def picture/audio as component.
> 
> Thanks for the help by the way.


Component can come close to the quality of HDMI and it's likely you wouldn't be able to see the difference if the cables were of reasonable length.

It costs DirecTV money to replace DVRs and if they can get away with making you use component because your HDMI fails they save the money. Just like studechip said - if your HDMI fails then it won't power up! :evilgrin:


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

It's illegal for manufacturers and retail sellers to remove mattress tags. You can do it without any fear of mattress police. Does that clear things up?

-=K=-


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Saying its illegal is hogwash. It's not at all. If you where sending that second signal to another person at another location ten yes it would be. You are not so no worries. She's was uninformed. 

Frankly if your hdmi dies and you push it up the flag pole hard enough it will get replaced. It does not give you the same abilities with component as is therefore broke if hdmi Is not working.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks all. Now I'll be able to sleep better tonight knowing my kitty cats will be cared for since I'm not going "up the river" ... LOL


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

A DirecTV CSR gave out misinformation ??

*GASP !!*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Janice805 said:


> OK, so not "illegal" or against their policies. I knew that didn't sound right, although she insisted. BUT, why would DTV "force" one (if their HDMI failed) to use the component if it only receives 1080i?  I mean, does that mean you cannot buy 1080P (Blu-Ray quality) movies from them? Also, I thought the component cable setup was (even though it can get 1080i) was not as GOOD a High Def picture/audio as component.
> 
> Thanks for the help by the way.


Also note that as far as DirecTV is concerned, there is no difference in picture quality between their 1080p offerings and their 1080i broadcast. just marketing hype


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, what a bad day! Seriously bad information and treatment you were given. The CSR must have been under mind control of the RIAA.... 

Please rest easy. You could even run both at once, however bad idea that is for electricity bills.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, thanks all for all the info. I do have to say though that I love Direct TV and (most times) they have been super helpful and very good to me. I've read here about a lot of nightmare calls to CSRs but so far (knocking on wood), I've dealt with a bunch of super people over the 15 years. I just had trouble believing that servicing 2 tv's with my Genie could be against their rules and that "by the book" me was breaking some law / rule 

Actually, I just remembered how the conversation deviated from my remote control problem in the bedroom to my setup in the Family Room. When I told her of the two tv's I also told her that it was a problem a while back using one DTV remote for two different brand tv's (no I don't like having to switch one to the "tv" setting then back to DTV). So, I purchased an extra remote from DTV and when I called them to help me with the setup, they said it couldn't be done. They said you absolutely CANNOT use two remotes on the same receiver ... so my new remote just sat here for a couple of months. Months later, I had a service call and that guy said BALONEY and fixed it. Now I use one remote when watching the Samsung then use the other remote when I watch the Plasma. 

New question ... why would THAT upset her? lol ... hate to bring up another subject but it's all somehow related


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmmmm. Chalk it up to someone who should have called in sick, but got out of the wrong side of the bed instead.....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And please, always double check things here if your told something weird!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> And please, always double check things here if your told something weird!


Heh.... not that there's a guarantee that you won't be told something weird here, too! 
But at the least, the format allows for opposing opinions, and usually sanity prevails.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Nothing illegal about what you are doing. You are simply choosing which one to watch.
> Lots of people run 2 at a time, one in a room and another one in another room.
> 
> Component ( Red, Blue and Green for Video and Red and White for Audio ) transmits 1080i but will not do the 1080p. If you are not doing PPV movies you have nothing to worry about using component. I have one of my 3 systems hooked up this way.
> ...


Component will output 1080P. Hook up component to your box and tv and test using the resolution on the settings menu. Ifvyountv is capable of 1080 p it will go on component. Testbwith the HDMI cable disconnected.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

eandras said:


> Component will output 1080P. Hook up component to your box and tv and test using the resolution on the settings menu. Ifvyountv is capable of 1080 p it will go on component. Testbwith the HDMI cable disconnected.


No it won't. Dtv receivers will not output 1080p via compent. They never have and ever will. They will only output via hdmi.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Component will output 1080P. Hook up component to your box and tv and test using the resolution on the settings menu. Ifvyountv is capable of 1080 p it will go on component. Testbwith the HDMI cable disconnected.


And just so we are clear, component cables are capable of carrying 1080p, is the "laws" that wont permit this to happen. New Blu-Ray players DO NOT have component outputs and if they did, they must be limited to 480p. This is cover under the DMCA


----------

